# Froggy's Fog juice



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I am going to buy some Froggy's Fog juice ...... (1st time purchasing this product) I can't seem to tell the difference between the ICE Juice ( light blue container) and the Swamp Fog (red container). It will be used outdoors on a concrete dance floor, and on concrete pavers throughout my backyard.
I am looking for the lowest lying /longest lasting fog... any suggestions or preferences on these two particular products... -I will be pumping it through my homemade vortex trashcan chiller I just made.
thanks... ec


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I was told that the ice fog is the lowest laying fog. I bought some at the midwest haunters convention. I used it last year with a Hurricane fog machine and a home made chiller I made out of an old cooler, and I was very impressed and happy by how cool it looked. Previous years I just used standard buy anyplace fog juice, and it works in a pinch. But I am a froggys fog juice customer now for life.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you... i figured the ice fog seemed more in line with what I wanted. Boy, shipping is not cheap... $31+ for shipping to CA for 4 gallons.... I checked ebay, and it looks like all froggys is offered... except the ICE.. lol ... -anyone else with opinions.... please chime in ! ec


----------

